# Civilization 3 missing F:/data2.cab



## red997 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have already tried cleaning and washing the disc with toothpaste and it still doesn't work. It has this error when it gets to 99% on minimal instalation all I need is for someone to tell me where I can download the data file and then where to put it. Thanks for help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are no legal or official sites where you can download the data2.cab file.

You can check the disc for errors using *CDCheck* (freeware).

If there's definitely a problem with the disc, take it back for a replacement if possible. Or buy the game again.


----------

